# Skype Lessons ???



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone been taking Skype lessons ? I recently moved out of the city and do not have access to an instructor anymore. Feel free to PM me if any answers are against forum rules .


Brent


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I started a similar thread a while ago - though I've never gotten off my butt to actually _try_ lessons on Skype. The thread has been edited a bit - there was one comment (now deleted) that derailed the thread a bit and the sample video is no longer there, but you may find some helpful comments:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/32961-anyone-here-taken-lessons-using-skype.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The problems as I see it are camera angles, picture quality, and sound quality. Even if the teacher has a great studio, the student might not.

In any event, this guy, Rob Bourassa, is a stellar player, nice guy, and may be able to help you.

rob bourassa guitarist - YouTube.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are a self-disciplined person, this is an excellent course. I have used it and find it better than all the teachers I've used. This is not a slight against you teachers out there but this guy is an absolute pro.

Order Gibson's Learn & Master Guitar | Buy Guitar Lesson DVDs

Here are some videos as well that may prove helpful to you.

www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/39968-guitar-lessons-video-only-no-shredding-clips.html


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's really individual approach of taking guitar lessons with teacher that will do good. The only issue is the quality of sound and video but it's the alternative to face-to-face learning 
Also would like to hear any thoughts about this! Appreciate for any shares


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I've started taking lessons via Skype. Last year I got into historically informed performance practice. I bought a guitar that's a replica of a late 17th century French guitar and learned as much as I could from books but needed help to go further. There aren't too many people around who specialize in that sort of thing. This summer I drove out to Kelowna to get a lesson with a guy out there. After that he bought a webcam so we could continue lessons. I'll still try to actually get out there a couple of times a year but this is a great way to continue in the meantime. 
Don't limit yourself to looking at instructors who offer Skype lessons. Find your dream teacher and see if they're will to get a webcam.


----------



## Dipak94 (Nov 25, 2012)

I launched an equivalent thread a whilst back - though I've did not gotten off of my ass to actually try classes on Skype. The thread has been edited a chunk - there was one comment (today deleted) that derailed the thread a chunk and also the sample video is no greater indeed there, however you might come across some helpful comments:


----------

